# illinois  bow hunt & shot gun  2009



## kw5891 (Nov 16, 2008)

putting together hunt 4 hunters Hamilton county green & jersey  Illinois 2009 hunter34452@yahoo.com   352.422.3441  ken  there a combo hunt 5&3


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 16, 2008)

Can you pm me the details


----------



## funboy30189 (Nov 16, 2008)

i'll take some details too


----------



## kw5891 (Nov 16, 2008)

*hunt illinois  or  kansas  ? good spots*

trying to put a deal together  one hunt is great deal beside one of Illinois top county pike   can go 2 ways 5 day bow or 3 day shotgun. or to hunt most of the rut we can hunt 10 day bow hunt . there 3 different county so to draw one of the three is very good.  in Illinois a bow draw is good for whole state but shotgun you pick a county with a back up  price under 2500.00 for 10 days 5 days 1700.00 to 1400.00 . this one spot is on river . trying to put a deal together  the more of us the the better. or i have some good spots in Kansas


----------



## South Man (Nov 17, 2008)

whats the details? send me a pm


----------



## kw5891 (Nov 17, 2008)

*illinois bow hunt*

the best hunt is 5 days bow 3 days shotgun . the farmer has 4 tracks  fields corn soybeans and acorns so the bow hunt is same price as shotgun but  farmer said rut is late oct thur November. so my thought hunt nov 15 bow till 19th re scout hunt 20th 21 22 shot gun  if we do this were in green county and jersey county  that way we have better chance of drawing for shotgun . but  price  under 2500.00  if bow only 1350.00 lodge & food  running water  shotgun 1400.00 ps i much say wow Hamilton county outfitter as some big bucks pictures.  i have contacted outfitters for deal


----------



## kw5891 (Nov 19, 2008)

*illinois bow hunt*

there 3 places


----------



## kw5891 (Nov 28, 2008)

*kansas iowa illinois which one ?*

in Illinois & Iowa i found lease  in both county s  that world class deer were kill  the damery  buck & the lovstuen buck and now the Jarvis buck is new pending world record buck the jarvis buck was just kill  wow


----------



## kw5891 (Dec 9, 2008)

*illinois*

Illinois bow  Kansas gun  i have meet farmer who i can lease farms from kansas unit 11 6 9 14 15  Illinois green jersey and brown county these farms are 80 acres to 180 acres the good news i can lease whatever spot for whole season so we would be only hunters on farm  let me know 352.422.3441 kenny   ps brown county is beside pike county or i found in Illinois 2 seems to be good outfitters   in kansas if any body wants to go they have great turkey hunts that way you can look at farm also some great bow hunts in kansas


----------

